# Cleaning kit recommendations



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

So I got myself a great valentine's gift in a form of a Cherub that needs a bit of love and looking after...

I wasn't really planning on an upgrade as my Classic project is still ongoing etc but though it will give me a chance to speed up the work on the classic by using the HX, compare and see how I can apply what I've learned to Cherub one day.

The machine I managed to get has been neglected a bit, but nothing serious and just needs some care and elbow grease to bring it to its proper shine.

I only used Puly Caff so far and citric acid for descaling Gaggia, so had given portafilters a soak yesterday in Puly and still didn't clean things as well as I'd like to.

Some of the residue is kind of baked on, coffee oils etc that come off when agitated with wooden spatulas etc, but I wondered if there is something else I can use?

I have Brasso around and some 1000 steel wool that I was thinking of.

Pics to follow a bit later so you can get an idea.

Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

How long did you soak for? I'd be inclined to use the puly some more (I've used it as a paste with a brush to good effect)

Others may be more experienced but I'd steer clear of anything like brasso near food, and of anything abrasive like steel wool. With enough scrubbing the oils and baked on yuk should shift

Don't forget to take before and after pics!


----------



## mancbeginner (May 4, 2015)

If you have any dishwasher powder put it in a dish just big enough add a dessert spoon of powder and hot water and soak over night.

It works wonders on my old second hand razors so should work well on the portafilters


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice pressie, perhaps your other half could have a word with mine? I got diddly squat!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have been known to use Mr Muscle Oven Cleaner on baked-on coffee grime!! My view is that is gets ALL the gunk off and after washing in a regular detergent there can't possibly be any traces of Mr M left.

Use in a well ventilated kitchen!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Missy said:


> How long did you soak for? I'd be inclined to use the puly some more (I've used it as a paste with a brush to good effect)
> 
> Don't forget to take before and after pics!


Thanks Missy, I have each pf head at least 15min and done a stronger concentration than normal. Water was pretty brown!



Jacko112 said:


> Nice pressie, perhaps your other half could have a word with mine? I got diddly squat!


Well, this was a present from me to myself lol, although my wife seemed remarkably ok with it.. I was worried that once she saw how much bigger it is from Classic she will go ballistic. So far so good











MildredM said:


> I have been known to use Mr Muscle Oven Cleaner on baked-on coffee grime!! My view is that is gets ALL the gunk off and after washing in a regular detergent there can't possibly be any traces of Mr M left.
> 
> Use in a well ventilated kitchen!


I know the stuff, used it with the oven and works a treat. I will give it a go if anything else won't do, as it is pretty harsh and smelly.

Thanks for the tips, keep them coming


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

More now here:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36571-From-Cherub-with-love


----------

